# Real Life Space Marines



## el_gringo_dado (Jun 13, 2010)

A few day ago you have seen the project of Chaos Space Marines. Today it's time for us. We are makeing those since March 2009, and finally we are close to end. 

On the beginning I'd like to welcome everyone here. Let me introduce myself. My name is Chris, I'm from Poland (country in middle-east Europe  ). So I'd like to excuse all of you for my English, I'm not very good in it but I'm working on that.
The reason why I'm here is not that I'm playing WH40k but I like this Universe. I like it so much that I always wanted to have my own real SP (who doesn't  ). 
The reason why I'm here is that I'd like to introduce you The Space Marine. Or I should say Space Marines. 

Project is not done yet, but will be soon I hope. It is expensive thing, yet we are determined. 

Firstly, we were hoping to built Grey Knights, but the whole idea failed with the painting for Polyester Resin. There no silver paint. Then we decided to choose are own Chapters and so begun the big thinking thing. 

My friend whos name is Wojtek chose The Deathwatch








I chose Legion of the Damned









The pictures of WIP are below, the short movie is on the down of my post.

As you can see we still don't have belts and helmets. But we heve few ideas. For today we finished all layers of resin and backpacks (which are not on the pics)

Enjoy and stay tuned, updates soon. If you have questions I'll answer them gladly.


























































































































































Movies:


























What can I say more. We have full capability of movements, lightness, defence and resistance. 

We created then not only for Warhammer 40k, it's easy to modify then to any post-nuke full body armor. We'd like to use them in LARPs and convents. 

And now the surprise. Converting them into Terminator armors will be quite easy. It's matter of changeing chestplates (which are easy to build) and higher installation of shoulderplates. 

As I said, stay tuned, the newest picturest are in the movies.

Please comment


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

No way :laugh: That is soo cool

Skar


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Totally awesome dude!!!

Cant wait to see it finished!

You have some templates you used to build the frames? I'd love to make a suit myself!


btw your english isn't that bad 

KUTGW!


----------



## Horgh (May 22, 2010)

Good to see you here.

I'll be looking forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

How are you getting on with the back packs? From what I have seen these are always the things that look odd.

Great work so far and I'll be interested to see how they turn out.


----------



## el_gringo_dado (Jun 13, 2010)

Backpacks are made quite the same way as rest. Frame of wood covered by fiberglass. But we tried to scale them just like it is done in models, you'll see how we done it in days. At first they will be little "naked", without painting and other things but with time will do. Whole exhausts are made from the... balls. and we hope they will fit nice, because we tried to make them in proper scale. 

I will update pics in few days, you will see. 

Oh what a hell, I'll do it right now.
This is how chest, shoulderplates and bachpach eith/without will be looking on the basic level. This whole cylinder has been already changed to little bit smaller.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

it looks quiet fragile is it sturdy at all???


----------



## el_gringo_dado (Jun 13, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> it looks quiet fragile is it sturdy at all???


I know that it may look weak on this pic, but believe me - it's not. Let's just say that my chestplate can handle multiply hits from training sword made of wood. Without even scratch.

Fiberglass can make it very very strong and resistant for every condition. It's also light so wearing it won't be a problem. 

On the pics you can se old version of backpacks, they were heavy but strong. We decided to make them lighter, and covered with fiberglass they are even stronger now. We call them Superleggera and Scuderia


----------



## el_gringo_dado (Jun 13, 2010)

Little update.
New pics. 
Let's just say, that we have two thing to do and we are ready for pianting.














































Ok now, little explain. As you can see, we must finish shoulderplates and belts, as fro helmets we shall see. 

Backpacks are not attached yet because we'd like to paint them first. 

Shoulderplates looks strange but they are just hanging on the chest, we don't have holding yet. They'll be a little bit higher.


----------



## Horgh (May 22, 2010)

I'll be interested to see how the backpack will be attached to that.


----------



## Ravingbantha (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm interested in seeing just how viable the suits of armor really are as far as mobility goes. SM armor has always seemed far to bulky to be useable, expecially in CC.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Ravingbantha said:


> I'm interested in seeing just how viable the suits of armor really are as far as mobility goes. SM armor has always seemed far to bulky to be useable, expecially in CC.


If you mean in a real world application I would think it something similar to a Terran Marine suit. From what I understand the suit has motors and such to assist in movement. The Japanese are working on it, Im sure they have been working on it for the past 300 years, as we speak. About CC, I would think of it as someone wielding a 2h weapon even if its a 1h weapon. Your movements might be slower and not as graceful as if you were unarmoured but you are protected vs the other guys cc weapon and if you hit you are probably putting 100-300kg of force behind the blow. I guess you could compare it to having 100-300kg on a benchpress with a sharp pole then have someone drop it on you. Might not be a fast hit but when you hit you destroy the target. Technically you could probably just grab the target and squish them but with slow moment you need a weapon to get a bit more reach. Just my thoughts on the subject...
















They claim they are developing them to help people with movement problems, weak muscles etc. There are some that can take up to 50kg of weight on one arm already. Give it 10 more years and you will probably be able to lift 1 ton or two.
There are many applications for such a suit, you could lift a car that has tipped over to help the people trapped inside for instance. Road crews, hospitals, police and not to mention the military would be sectors interested in such tech.

Would be funny if the Japanese already had the tech perfected and a japanese reporter would be taken hostage in Iraq, japan sends 3 people to deal with it, all in power suits, and the wtf pwn the hostiles.
I guess in the future regular infantry will all be running around with miniguns, 50-100 cal machine guns/cannons strapped to their arms etc etc etc.

If anyone can do it the Japanese can


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I remember reading an article somewhere ages ago that the US Military were working on something similar, so troops could do more without using as much energy (carrying more weight over longer distances without tiring the soldier as much). 

The only thing I've found in a brief search was http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powered_exoskeleton which is on wiki which I wanted to avoid. There was one on the bbc news site an age ago. Pretty impressive stuff though.

Think they need to make something to stop the larger round though, when a foot slogger becomes immune to .50 cal fire I think they'll be well on their way to Power Armour 

woop, here's the bbc one, 2001 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/1112411.stm


----------



## el_gringo_dado (Jun 13, 2010)

So much work so little time...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Pretty god damn amazing! +rep


----------



## el_gringo_dado (Jun 13, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Pretty god damn amazing! +rep


Like the Servitors said "As you wish so shall it be done" 










































Silly face 









One of my favourite photos


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome! Just awesome!


----------

